

One simple demand: a presidential commission to separate money from politics - espeed
http://www.adbusters.org/blogs/adbusters-blog/occupywallstreet.html

======
EliezerIsrael
A little ambitious.

The proposal of Lessig and <http://www.rootstrikers.org/> would go a long way,
though.

------
chrisstrange
One simple demand: a presidential commission to repeal the law of gravity

